# New Worm Colors



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2007)

I got some more worm making supplies last week to help me keep busy this winter. One of the things I purchased is a powder color that makes a two tone reflection with the color - really cool stuff.

Just tested it out and these worms are crazy BOSS good!

They are going to a secret tester in a warm weather winter Bass place. reports will follow


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice looking worms David. I like the colors and I'm sure the wiggle will be even better. 

I was wondering if you could make me a custom color bait. I would like the plastic to be approximately the color of a smallmouth bass, with black, green, gold, and silver flake. For the optimum results I would suggest there be approximately 45% gold flake, 15% silver flake, 13.25% green flake, and 26.75% black flake. 

Now you may ask about ammount of flake. I would say it would be best to use approx 25% the ammount of flake per volume of soft plastic in the worm......can you get on that? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Very nice looking worms David. I like the colors and I'm sure the wiggle will be even better.
> 
> I was wondering if you could make me a custom color bait. I would like the plastic to be approximately the color of a smallmouth bass, with black, green, gold, and silver flake. For the optimum results I would suggest there be approximately 45% gold flake, 15% silver flake, 13.25% green flake, and 26.75% black flake.
> 
> Now you may ask about ammount of flake. I would say it would be best to use approx 25% the ammount of flake per volume of soft plastic in the worm......can you get on that? :lol:



DEREK - IS THAT YOU?

I can do that - would you like the flake to form the secret image of Satan eating a fish while dancing the Chicken Dance?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 13, 2007)

> would you like the flake to form the secret image of Satan eating a fish while dancing the Chicken Dance?



Of course, is there any other flake formation? If so, do tell


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 14, 2007)

Very Nice looking


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, very nice looken worms, question, do you make anything that resembles a slider for us finese fisherman? Sorry dude are these for your personal use? I took it for granted that you were selling them


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 14, 2007)

Shamoo, those worms are 4" I believe. Dave, correct me if I am wrong. I have used them for smallies on the Del and slaughtered them. The ones we were using may have been slightly thinner than the ones pictured (although I'm not sure), with a pointed tail, rather than a flat tail, like the slider. I would call them a cross between a senko shape and a slider shape. I was slider rigging and Dave was T rigging. Both performed well. These worms fish very similar to a traditional slider but are much softer and denser. You would like em. 

Dave, sweet pours. Maybe I could take em out for a spring time largie test drive when I get set up on Green Lane :lol: .


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you Mr.nicdicarlo, I've got my mind in a thinken mode  They look nice, what colors do they come in?


----------



## SMDave (Nov 14, 2007)

I can vouch for esquired's baits. The senkos and the tube are the ONLY lure that has produced fish for me on the Delaware. Nothing else, including GYCB senkos produced the days I fished Dave's baits and caught fish.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 14, 2007)

Dave, when will we see some pinks???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr. Shamoo - they are just for my use. Srry.

NickD: We will do more trips next summer and I will "loan" you some more baits

Mr. Fish: When I start using pink. Hope you noticed the pearl white walleye flukes


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> NickD: We will do not summer trips and I will "loan" you some more baits



Ok, I can handle that.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats cool, I bet that chest pumps up everytime you catch a fish on your own baits =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Thats cool, I bet that chest pumps up everytime you catch a fish on your own baits =D>



Sure does! Anytime you want to help me test some let me know - we can fish the Big D, one of my favorite places in the whole wide world :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you for the invite, I'll keep that in mind


----------

